# Torbrowser nutzen - Hallo zur NSA sagen



## wievieluhr (3. Juli 2014)

Deutsche im Visier des US-Geheimdienstes: Von der NSA als Extremist gebrandmarkt | tagesschau.de

Was zwar schon viele Vermutet haben wurde jetzt bestätigt. 
Wer anonym im Netz unterwegs sein möchte, gilt man als Extremist/in.
So die Schlagzeile in der Tagesschau.

Wenn man im Internet anonym surfen möchte, bietet es sich an den sogenannten TOR-Browser zu benutzen.
Die Information der IP-Adresse wird hierbei mehrfach verschlüsselt. Dies erschwert die Datensammlung welche Seiten man aufruft, bzw. was man im Netz macht. 

Sebastian Hahn, ein deutscher Student ist jetzt im Fadenkreuz des Geheimdienstes weil er das TOR-Netzwerk unterstützt. (Er unterhält einen Server des TOR-Netzwerkes und ist Damit ein wichtiger Teil) Die NSA versucht über die Informationen welche auf den von Sebastian Hahns Server gespeichert sind an die Nutzungsdaten der TOR-Browser-User zu kommen.
Der Artikel lohnt sich vor allem weil die Tagesschau das Thema besser darstellt als ich es überhaupt könnte.

Gruß wievieluhr


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich wage mal zu behaupten, daß unsere lieben Politiker und Strafverfolgungsbehörden von diesem Artikel möglichst wenig wissen wollen. Immerhin ist die USA ja unser "großer Bruder" und Geschwister tun sich gegenseitig ja nichts böses.


----------



## Elthy (3. Juli 2014)

Im Gegensatz zur Merkel wird der Sebastian Hahn die Motivation haben rechtlich dagegen vorzugehen. Ein Anfangsverdacht ist jedenfalls nicht mehr zu leugnen.


----------



## RG Now66 (3. Juli 2014)

NSA  
Was die Amies sich mal wieder erlauben ist einfach eine Sauerei!!!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Juli 2014)

Elthy schrieb:


> Ein Anfangsverdacht ist jedenfalls nicht mehr zu leugnen.


 Hilft nur leider nicht viel, wenn das Ermittlungsverfahren dann wieder eingestellt wird. Und ich wage zu behaupten, daß es sehr schnell wieder eingestellt wird. Ist ja politisch so gewollt.


----------



## Computer_Freak (3. Juli 2014)

Jeder ist ein potenzieller Verbrecher..... Ich hoffe das mal jemend dieses NSA Hauptquartier wegsprenngt, und jetzt hoffe ich das nicht gleich die Polizei klingelt wenn die NSA das liest.

Eigentlich ist es lachhaft was die da machen, und den Weltfrieden bringt es auch nicht.

Edit: Ich google gerade nach diesen Netzwerk, gleich steh ich auch auf der Liste.


----------



## wievieluhr (3. Juli 2014)

Dann wird sich wieder Hingestellt und gesagt, dass sich die Strafverfolgung nicht rentiert....
kenn die genaue Formulierung nichtmehr warum es keine Ermittlungen wegen des systematischen Ausspähens der deutschen Bevölkerung gab 

EDIT:
Torbrowser ist Total Langsam  such am besten mal auf Youtube nach Deep Web


----------



## Lexx (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bitte um Änderung in gegenderte (oder genderneutrale) Bezeichnungen.
Die Wortwahl/en implizieren, dass Terroristen immer nur männlich sind, was nicht
Wahrheiten und Tatsachen entspricht.


----------



## wievieluhr (3. Juli 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht, wenn solche Sachen ans Licht kommen, dass die meisten Deutschen immernoch ein Kreuzchen bei der Union in die Wahlurne schmeißen. Am Stammtisch wird rumgejammert, dass sich nichts ändert....
Aber die Merkel wähl ich trotzdem die is mir so sympatisch. 
Mit ihrer wahnsinnig tollen Argumentationsfähigkeiten z.B. in Diskussionen über Adoptionsrecht von Homosexuellen, oder ihre Fundierten Argumente zur Cannabisdebatte: na ein Bier beim Essen ist ok aber Cannabis, nein Undenkbar. Dazu kommt ihr klare Linie in der Politik .... raus aus Atomkraft.... ach lieber nicht .... ach kom Ja raus.... aber erst in zich Jahren. Ja erneuerbare Energien ... top machen wir mit. Oh das wird ja Teuer ab zurück zum Öl .... Guck mal Fracking Toll 
80% meines Volkes ist gegen Genmanitpulierte Nahrungsmittel die insektizide gegen einen Schädling produzieren den es in Deutschland garnicht gibt? Genmais ist nciht Krebserregend nein .... haben wir doch getestet 3 Monate passiert Ratten nichts, erst im Vierten ist doch super die Richlinie sagt 3 Monate also absolut ungefährlich

wir sind uns uneins
 >Enthaltung<


----------



## Computer_Freak (3. Juli 2014)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der NSA Überwachung in Russland aus ??


----------



## wievieluhr (3. Juli 2014)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit der NSA Überwachung in Russland aus ??


 
Traun die sich nicht 

keine Ahnung ich glaube weil der KGB nicht so ne Spaßtruppe ist wie unser Saftladen, sind die da möglichst dahinter das zu unterbinden.... Problematisch is allerdings dass man Web-spionage nur sehr schwer unterbinden kann :/


----------



## Computer_Freak (3. Juli 2014)

Na dann wären ja Proxyserver in Russland perfekt, da würde ich sogar zahlen dafür wenn die Russen sich darum kümmern das die NSA "Blind" ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2014)

Haben denn unsere Großkopferten keine Eier um den Amis mal auf die Finger zu hauen? Was für Obama der Osama war ist für den Rest der Welt der Obama. Mir geht der Überwachungstaliban mächtig auf den Zeiger so den Bückstaaten auch


----------



## Computer_Freak (3. Juli 2014)

Wie Merkel schon sagte: Das Internet ist Neuland. Das erste mal als die Politiker den Browser (wsl. IE) aufmachten stand da "Error 404 Balls not found"

Es ist bei mir in Österreich nicht anders und das die Vorratsdatenspeicherung jetzt gekippt wurde ist auch nur eine schöne Nachricht für die Medien damit die Leute glauben alles ist gut.


----------



## oelkanne (3. Juli 2014)

´merika...Nuff said


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Juli 2014)

Ist doch immer das selbe, es wird am ende gar nichts passieren, es werden nur die 0815 Standardsprüche in die Welt hinausposaunt was den Sinn hat die Leute hin zuhalten bis sie aufgeben, außer die Kanzlerin wird wieder ausspioniert, dann wird das Thema ganz zufällig wieder interessant für Politiker, vorher nämlich nicht, denn die Bevölkerung geht ihnen doch am Heckausgang vorbei.
Ganz ehrlich, ich hoffe die Chinesen, die Russen usw starten mal einen gemeinsamen Hackerangriff auf die USA, das sie endlich mal ihre eigene Medizin zu schmecken bekommen.
Noch was, ein EU Land soll endlich mal ihr Staatliches Gemächt zurecht rücken, und Snowden und Assange bei sich aufnehmen.


----------



## Hideout (3. Juli 2014)

TOR, jetzt erst recht.


----------



## BlackNeo (3. Juli 2014)

Das einzige Problem von TOR ist, dass die ganze Geschichte recht langsam ist....

Sonst würde ich den auch nur noch Nutzen. Naja, mal schauen wann die ersten wirklich Benutzerfreundlichen Programme zum erstellen von Deep Webs erscheinen, das wäre schon mal ganz nett um anonyme Onlinechtas etc. aufbauen zu können.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Juli 2014)

Das die Überwachung nicht rechtens ist und auch extrem strafverletzend sollte klar sein. Deshalb aber irgendwas "wegsprengen" zu wollen ist keinen deut besser... Man sollte versuchen besser zu sein und nicht gleich...


----------



## Alex555 (3. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Traun die sich nicht
> 
> keine Ahnung ich glaube weil der KGB nicht so ne Spaßtruppe ist wie unser Saftladen, sind die da möglichst dahinter das zu unterbinden.... Problematisch is allerdings dass man Web-spionage nur sehr schwer unterbinden kann :/


 
So in etwa würde ich das auch sehen. Russland nimmt bestimmt mehr Geld in die Hände als Deutschland, und dementsprechend ist ihre Arbeit auch besser. 
Aus meiner Sicht hat man der NSA nichts vorzuwerfen - die NSA hat ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht, da hat man wohl eher wo anders geschlafen ....


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man bei den ständigen Spammails mit dem Betreff "Mahnung xy" o.ä. den lustigen Zip-Anhang in "Bauplan.zip" umbennen und mit dem Betreff "Bombe fast fertig" irgendwo hin schicken. Mal sehen, wie viele Server/ Mitarbeiter bei der NSA den Anhang öffnen.


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Juli 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man bei den ständigen Spammails mit dem Betreff "Mahnung xy" o.ä. den lustigen Zip-Anhang in "Bauplan.zip" umbennen und mit dem Betreff "Bombe fast fertig" irgendwo hin schicken. Mal sehen, wie viele Server/ Mitarbeiter bei der NSA den Anhang öffnen.


Vermutlich keiner, da man wohl eher die Hash daraus berechnet und wenn werden die sicherlich nicht so blöd sein und Betriebssysteme von Microsoft einsetzen sondern eigene Systeme verwenden.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Vermutlich keiner, da man wohl eher die Hash daraus berechnet und wenn werden die sicherlich nicht so blöd sein und Betriebssysteme von Microsoft einsetzen sondern eigene Systeme verwenden.


 
Was nützt denen der Hash, sie wollen ja wissen, was drinsteht?


----------



## wievieluhr (3. Juli 2014)

FBI Cybersquad Toolbars - Norman Anthony Balberan

is zwar sicher Fotomontage aber Geil is trotzdem


----------



## mayo (3. Juli 2014)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Jeder ist ein potenzieller Verbrecher..... Ich hoffe das mal jemend dieses NSA Hauptquartier wegsprenngt, und jetzt hoffe ich das nicht gleich die Polizei klingelt wenn die NSA das liest.
> 
> Eigentlich ist es lachhaft was die da machen, und den Weltfrieden bringt es auch nicht.
> 
> Edit: Ich google gerade nach diesen Netzwerk, gleich steh ich auch auf der Liste.


 
So ein Blödsinn,  wenn "jemand" das HQ angreifen würde, wirds nur noch schlimmer mit der "beobachtung".  Dann sind wir einfach pauschal alle Terroristen...  Die ganzen 7 Mrd.  Ausgenommen die Mitarbeiter der n s a.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Juli 2014)

Ausgenommen die Mitarbeiter der n s a. 

Und das wäre ein Ansatz sie richtig zu schaden... man müsste sie mit ihren eigenen Mitteln schlagen und sie gegeneinander aufhetzen )


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: T..browser nutzen - Hallo zur NSA sagen*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem von T... ist, dass die ganze Geschichte recht langsam ist....
> 
> Sonst würde ich den auch nur noch Nutzen. Naja, mal schauen wann die ersten wirklich Benutzerfreundlichen Programme zum erstellen von D.... W... erscheinen, das wäre schon mal ganz nett um anonyme Onlinechtas etc. aufbauen zu können.


 


wievieluhr schrieb:


> Sebastian Hahn, ein deutscher Student ist jetzt im Fadenkreuz des Geheimdienstes weil er das T...netzwerk unterstützt.
> Der Artikel lohnt sich.
> 
> Gruß wievieluhr





Hideout schrieb:


> T.., jetzt erst recht.





Computer_Freak schrieb:


> ..
> Edit: Ich google gerade nach diesen Netzwerk, gleich steh ich auch auf der Liste.




Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr seit bei der NSA nun gelistet da ihr die verbotenden Wörter T... und D.... W... erwähnt oder gesucht habt

Das ist doch lächerlich, nur wenn ich den Begriff T... eingebe bzw. suche heißt das noch lange nicht , dass ich ein Extrem... bin.

Vielleicht sollte man eine Liste erstellen, mit begriffen, die man nicht eingeben darf.
Aber ich glaube die wird lang

Wem in diesen Beitrag ein Unterschied auffällt zu anderen, erwähnt Ihn besser nicht, sonst könntet ihr auch auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## Gadteman (3. Juli 2014)

Das ewige Katz und Maus Spiel im Netz, Sicher und Anonym im Netz mag heutzutage utopischer Wunsch sein, aber doch notwendig. Wenn jemand nicht möchte das er ausspioniert wird, bzw. seine Kommunikation und Bewegung im Netz jederzeit (zusätzlich zum Netzbetreiber) mitgeloggt wird, hat eigentlich nur noch eine Möglichkeit --> Stecker ziehen.

Dazu kommen noch diese ganzen halb und vollkriminellen Machenschaften durch Fishing, Spam usw. feindliche Übernahme von Privatrechnern und Bildung von Botnetze. Online Wirtschaftsspionage, hacken von staatlichen Einrichtungen, stehlen von Informationen und geistigem Eigentum.
Einfach resignieren und garnichts tun und sich jeden Mist gefallen lassen, weil unsere Regierung sowieso nichts dagegen machen will, oder sich verdächtig machen das man NICHT alles preisgeben will... Herrliche Onlinewelt 
Wenn ich mal überlege wie das an sich anfing.. üble entwicklung. Aber der Grundgedanke, sich über diese Verbindung Informationen auszutauschen ist irgendwie geblieben, wenn auch in anderem utopischerem Ausmaß. 

DAS NETZ ist böse oder doch nur Porno 

Dank dieser Breitband Massenvernetzung und Übermedialen Dauer-Online Präsenz haben wir uns ja selbst dahin manövriert.
Gilt ja nur noch Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben und es ist definitiv Handlungsbedarf.

Oder getreu von Peter Lustig "....Ihr könnt jetzt ... abschalten..."


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: T..browser nutzen - Hallo zur NSA sagen*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Das ist doch lächerlich, nur wenn ich den Begriff T... eingebe bzw. suche heißt das noch lange nicht , dass ich ein Extrem... bin.


 Das weißt du und sicher auch die meisten User hier. Aber die NSA hält dich dann halt für einen Extremisten. Stellt sich die Frage, was passiert, wenn ab morgen alle deutschen Internetuser nur noch per Tor unterwegs sind. Werden wir dann wieder besetzt? Oder einfach in die Steinzeit gebombt?


----------



## Disneyfreund (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: T..browser nutzen - Hallo zur NSA sagen*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Das weißt du und sicher auch die meisten User hier. Aber die NSA hält dich dann halt für einen Extremisten. Stellt sich die Frage, was passiert, wenn ab morgen alle deutschen Internetuser nur noch per Tor unterwegs sind. Werden wir dann wieder besetzt? Oder einfach in die Steinzeit gebombt?



Ein EMP ist effektiver und wir brauchen keinen Datenschutz mehr


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten, daß unsere lieben Politiker und Strafverfolgungsbehörden von diesem Artikel möglichst wenig wissen wollen. Immerhin ist die USA ja unser "großer Bruder" und Geschwister tun sich gegenseitig ja nichts böses.


 
Komisch das habe ich aus der Bibel mit Kain und Abel aber anders in Erinnerung...


----------



## FTTH (3. Juli 2014)

> Vielleicht sollte man eine Liste erstellen, mit begriffen, die man nicht eingeben darf.
> Aber ich glaube die wird lang


Das ist nichts neues: https://netzpolitik.org/2012/377-schlusselbegriffe-des-us-heimatschutzministeriums-veroffentlicht/ http://www.businessinsider.com.au/nsa-prism-keywords-for-domestic-spying-2013-6 War das ein Moderator?



Spoiler



Department of Homeland Security (DHS)
Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA)
Coast Guard (USCG)
Customs and Border Protection (CBP)
Border Patrol
Secret Service (USSS)
National Operations Center (NOC)
Homeland Defense
Immigration Customs Enforcement (ICE)
Agent
Task Force
Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)
Fusion Center
Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA)
Secure Border Initiative (SBI)
Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms (ATF)
U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (CIS)
Federal Air Marshal Service (FAMS)
Transportation Security Administration (TSA)
Air Marshal
Federal Aviation Administration (FAA)
National Guard
Red Cross
United Nations (UN)
Assassination
Attack
Domestic security
Drill
Exercise
Cops
Law enforcement
Authorities
Disaster assistance
Disaster management
DNDO (Domestic Nuclear Detection Office)
National preparedness
Mitigation
Prevention
Response
Recovery
Dirty bomb
Domestic nuclear detection
Emergency management
Emergency response
First responder
Homeland security
Maritime domain awareness (MDA)
National preparedness initiative
Militia Shooting
Shots fired
Evacuation
Deaths
Hostage
Explosion (explosive)
Police
Disaster medical assistance team (DMAT)
Organized crime
Gangs
National security
State of emergency
Security
Breach
Threat
Standoff
SWAT
Screening
Lockdown
Bomb (squad or threat)
Crash
Looting
Riot
Emergency
Landing
Pipe bomb
Incident
Facility
Hazmat
Nuclear
Chemical spill
Suspicious package/device
Toxic
National laboratory
Nuclear facility
Nuclear threat
Cloud
Plume
Radiation
Radioactive
Leak
Biological infection (or event)
Chemical
Chemical burn
Biological
Epidemic
Hazardous
Hazardous material incident
Industrial spill
Infection
Powder (white)
Gas
Spillover
Anthrax
Blister agent
Chemical agent
Exposure
Burn
Nerve agent
Ricin
Sarin
North Korea
Outbreak
Contamination
Exposure
Virus
Evacuation
Bacteria
Recall
Ebola
Food Poisoning
Foot and Mouth (FMD)
H5N1
Avian
Flu
Salmonella
Small Pox
Plague
Human to human
Human to Animal
Influenza
Center for Disease Control (CDC)
Drug Administration (FDA)
Public Health
Toxic Agro
Terror Tuberculosis (TB)
Agriculture
Listeria
Symptoms
Mutation
Resistant
Antiviral
Wave
Pandemic
Infection
Water/air borne
Sick
Swine
Pork
Strain
Quarantine
H1N1
Vaccine
Tamiflu
Norvo Virus
Epidemic
World Health Organization (WHO) (and components)
Viral Hemorrhagic Fever
E. Coli
Infrastructure security
Airport
CIKR (Critical Infrastructure & Key Resources)
AMTRAK
Collapse
Computer infrastructure
Communications infrastructure
Telecommunications
Critical infrastructure
National infrastructure
Metro
WMATA
Airplane (and derivatives)
Chemical fire
Subway
BART
MARTA
Port Authority
NBIC (National Biosurveillance Integration Center)
Transportation security
Grid
Power
Smart
Body scanner
Electric
Failure or outage
Black out
Brown out
Port
Dock
Bridge
Cancelled
Delays
Service disruption
Power lines
Drug cartel
Violence
Gang
Drug
Narcotics
Cocaine
Marijuana
Heroin
Border
Mexico
Cartel
Southwest
Juarez
Sinaloa
Tijuana
Torreon
Yuma
Tucson
Decapitated
U.S. Consulate
Consular
El Paso
Fort Hancock
San Diego
Ciudad Juarez
Nogales
Sonora
Colombia
Mara salvatrucha
MS13 or MS-13
Drug war
Mexican army
Methamphetamine
Cartel de Golfo
Gulf Cartel
La Familia
Reynosa
Nuevo Leon
Narcos
Narco banners (Spanish equivalents)
Los Zetas
Shootout
Execution
Gunfight
Trafficking
Kidnap
Calderon
Reyosa
Bust
Tamaulipas
Meth Lab
Drug trade
Illegal immigrants
Smuggling (smugglers)
Matamoros
Michoacana
Guzman
Arellano-Felix
Beltran-Leyva
Barrio Azteca
Artistic Assassins
Mexicles
New Federation
Terrorism
Al Qaeda (all spellings)
Terror
Attack
Iraq
Afghanistan
Iran
Pakistan
Agro
Environmental terrorist
Eco terrorism
Conventional weapon
Target
Weapons grade
Dirty bomb
Enriched
Nuclear
Chemical weapon
Biological weapon
Ammonium nitrate
Improvised explosive device
IED (Improvised Explosive Device)
Abu Sayyaf
Hamas
FARC (Armed Revolutionary Forces Colombia)
IRA (Irish Republican Army)
ETA (Euskadi ta Askatasuna)
Basque Separatists
Hezbollah
Tamil Tigers
PLF (Palestine Liberation Front)
PLO (Palestine Liberation Organization
Car bomb
Jihad
Taliban
Weapons cache
Suicide bomber
Suicide attack
Suspicious substance
AQAP (AL Qaeda Arabian Peninsula)
AQIM (Al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb)
TTP (Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan)
Yemen
Pirates
Extremism
Somalia
Nigeria
Radicals
Al-Shabaab
Home grown
Plot
Nationalist
Recruitment
Fundamentalism
Islamist
Emergency
Hurricane
Tornado
Twister
Tsunami
Earthquake
Tremor
Flood
Storm
Crest
Temblor
Extreme weather
Forest fire
Brush fire
Ice
Stranded/Stuck
Help
Hail
Wildfire
Tsunami Warning Center
Magnitude
Avalanche
Typhoon
Shelter-in-place
Disaster
Snow
Blizzard
Sleet
Mud slide or Mudslide
Erosion
Power outage
Brown out
Warning
Watch
Lightening
Aid
Relief
Closure
Interstate
Burst
Emergency Broadcast System
Cyber security
Botnet
DDOS (dedicated denial of service)
Denial of service
Malware
Virus
Trojan
Keylogger
Cyber Command
2600
Spammer
Phishing
Rootkit
Phreaking
Cain and abel
Brute forcing
Mysql injection
Cyber attack
Cyber terror
Hacker
China
Conficker
Worm
Scammers
Social media


----------



## coroc (3. Juli 2014)

Ich glaub, dann hat die NSA aber viel zu tun 

Ich hab die liste überflogen, und mindestens schon 1 Dutzend sachen gegoogelt...


----------



## Laudian (3. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> War das ein Moderator?


 
Ja, mein Name stand auch daunter.

Die Liste ist doch etwas lang, um hier in voller länge zu stehen, man scrollt recht lange um unten anzukommen, außerdem sinkt die Übersichtlichkeit dadurch stark. Deswegen habe ich die Liste in einen Spoiler gepackt, dann kann man sie bei Interesse einmal öffnen und muss nicht jedes mal daran vorbeiscrollen wenn hier ein neuer Beitrag geschrieben wird.


----------



## FTTH (3. Juli 2014)

Ich auch gut so. Ich habe nur manchmal das Gefühl dass Beiträge verschwinden.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. Juli 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ja, mein Name stand auch daunter.


Bist halt noch nicht so bekannt.
Warte noch ein wenig, dann werden sie ihn fürchten lernen, deinen Namen 


@T Mir scheint es so, als hätten manche User wenig Vorstellungen bzw. die falschen, wie sehr sich die "Normal" Bevölkerung mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Es wird zwar immer schön durch die Medien gehyped und ein Paar Wochen/ Monate hochgehalten, aber dann spricht man doch eh wieder von einem anderen Thema, auf dass die Masse dann wieder freudig anspringt. 
Allein einen Begriff wie "TOR Netzwerk" würden die meisten dann doch eher mit der Grade laufenden WM in Verbindung bringen und bei dem Versuch einer Erklärung abwinken. Es besteht einfach kein Interesse, sich in dieser Hinsicht eine fundierte Meinung aufzubauen.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich in dieser Hinsicht (leider?) nichts ändern wird.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Juli 2014)

Wer auch nur nach Anonymierungstools sucht landet in der NSA-Datenbank. Einfach unglaublich


----------



## VikingGe (3. Juli 2014)

@MfDoom, sag mir nicht, das überrascht dich noch.

Der Witz ist nur, spätestens hiermit ist das Argument, man solle doch bitte selbst für seine Privatsphäre und Anonymität im Internet sorgen, vollständig entkräftet ist, denn das ist ja offensichtlich nicht mehr möglich, ohne gleich seine Privatsphäre und Anonymität komplett aufzugeben...


----------



## SaftSpalte (3. Juli 2014)

ich werd der NSA ein bild von mir hochladen mit Neon grünen stringtanga  

mit böser aufschrift für die NSA  


@Topic : 



> Der Witz ist nur, spätestens hiermit ist das Argument, man solle doch bitte selbst für seine Privatsphäre und Anonymität im Internet sorgen, vollständig entkräftet ist, denn das ist ja offensichtlich nicht mehr möglich, ohne gleich seine Privatsphäre und Anonymität komplett aufzugeben.



Das stimmt voll und ganz . Was ist noch Freiheit ?


----------



## Fried_Knight (4. Juli 2014)

Man will gar nicht wissen, wie viel allein per Echelon über einen bekannt ist. 
Um wirklich Privatsphäre zu haben, müsste man ohne Technik in einer Höhle wohnen.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Juli 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was nützt denen der Hash, sie wollen ja wissen, was drinsteht?


Es reicht aus, das Programm einmal zu laden und zu schauen/analysieren was drinnsteht. Die anderen Anhänge wandern in den Müll, da man durch den Hash eben abgelichen kann dass immer der gleiche Inhalt versendet wird.
Außerdem müssen die Geheimdienste nicht direkt den Anhang scannen, da er eh, aufgrund der Vorratsdatenspeicherung irgendwo nochmal gebackupt werden muss. Gepackte Dateien kann man auch ohne zu entpacken analysieren was drinsteckt.
Das läuft alles über einen stark erweiterten Debugger in einer VM und das, was die Software macht (die Ausgabe, sozusagen die "Reaktion der Software") wird einfach aufgezeichnet und dann vollautomatisch Kategorisiert.

Und wie schon geschrieben, wird wohl kaum jemand das Teil auf seinem PC/Rechner dort installieren. Das System wird ohne ausführen der Datei selbst die Daten analysieren und Kategorisieren. Da sitzt sicher niemand vor dem PC und macht das alles manuell.... vorallem erstrecht nicht mit Windows.


----------



## MOD6699 (4. Juli 2014)

Wir im Büro diskutieren darüber (berufsbedingt) auch immer vorallem darüber wer das alles analysieren soll?


----------



## MfDoom (4. Juli 2014)

Darum geht es nicht. Der NSA Informant Thomas Drake sagt das zu seiner Zeit über 6000 NSA-Mitarbeiter im Einsatz waren, wer weiss wieviele es heute sind. Dadurch das alles gespeichert wird muss ja erstmal nicht ausgewertet werden. Wahrscheinlich werden die potentiellen "Terroristen" live überwacht und falls du mal in das Raster rutschst ist auf jeden Fall alles abrufbereit das du jemals im Netz "verbrochen" hast.
Stasi lässt grüßen.


----------



## Gadteman (4. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> ....T Mir scheint es so, als hätten manche User wenig Vorstellungen bzw. die falschen, wie sehr sich die "Normal" Bevölkerung mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Es wird zwar immer schön durch die Medien gehyped und ein Paar Wochen/ Monate hochgehalten, aber dann spricht man doch eh wieder von einem anderen Thema, auf dass die Masse dann wieder freudig anspringt. Allein einen Begriff wie "TOR Netzwerk" würden die meisten dann doch eher mit der Grade laufenden WM in Verbindung bringen und bei dem Versuch einer Erklärung abwinken. Es besteht einfach kein Interesse, sich in dieser Hinsicht eine fundierte Meinung aufzubauen.
> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich in dieser Hinsicht (leider?) nichts ändern wird.


 
Nun, das mag sicherlich sein das "Otto-Normalo" sich darüber keine Langfristigen Gedanken machen wird. Auch wenn eine Berichterstattung im "Öffentlich Rechtlichen" Fernsehen bei "Seriösen" Formaten darüber berichtet wird, sind die Meldungen wie du schon (etwas Gesellschaftskritisch) sagst, nicht von langer "Speicherdauer". Wenn wieder irgendwo ein AKW hochgeht wegen Erdbeben o.ä. interessiert das Thema NSA einige nicht mehr, das ist nunmal so.

Aber die User die sich hier bewegen, sehen sich dem Thema gegenüber unmittelbarer betroffen. Zumal wer den Aufwand betreibt ein solches Tornetz zu nutzen und zu Supporten wie das aktuelle Beispiel des Herrn Hahn, dann macht das schon nachdenklich. Anderswo fällt dann wieder das Totschlagargument ".... hast du was zu verbergen, das zu benutzen...? " 

Selbst wenn ich nur Oma`s NusskuchenRezept mit einer 256Bit Verschlüsselung, dann noch über ein Tornetz schicke, zu jemanden der von mir persönlich auf einem USB Stick den Key zum entschlüsseln bekommen hat..... Ist das nicht meine Sache? Warum gehen dann irgendwo gleich die Alarmsirenen an?

Das sich so ohne weiteres nichts ändern wird, steht ausser Frage. Nur wenn der etwas versiertere User versucht sich dem gespioniere selbst zu erwehren, steht er gleich unter einem Verdachtsmoment und wird stärker ins Visier genommen?
Von staatlicher Seite wird ja nicht wirklich etwas Ernsthaftes Unternommen, Unternehmen wie z.B. Web.de oder GMX betreiben nur mediale wirksame Kosmetik, damit auch der "Otto-Normalo" wieder ein trügerisches, sicheres Gefühl für seine Mails bekommt "... sichere Mails, made in Germany.." Am besten noch vom eigenen Geheimdienst mit ans Messer geliefert, weil dort ja so nette "Shake Hands Abkommen bestehen".


----------



## mrpendulum (4. Juli 2014)

Gääääähnnnn ... Wann ist der Medien-Hype darüber endlich vorrüber? Dieses Thema und die gekünstelten Aufregungen dazu langweilen nur noch. Wir können daran nichts ändern auch wenn wir weiterhin 3 Stunden pro Tag damit verschwenden darüber zu diskutieren. Die verschwendete Lebenszeit würde ich in sinnvollere Hobbys investieren. Die Betonung in dem Wort Geheimdienst liegt auf Geheim. Es gab viele Probleme innerhalb der Behörde und dank Snowden sind diese auch wohl beseitigt. Auch die Informationen, die Herr Snowden dort in seinen Unterlagen hat bin ich misstrauisch gegenüber. Wir wissen nicht, was darin korrekt ist und was frei erfunden. Aber was beteilige ich mich an diesem belanglosen Thema. Mich juckts nicht die Bohne. Erst wenn Unternehmen davon betroffen sind werde ich aktiv an dem Thema teilnehmen.


----------



## MfDoom (4. Juli 2014)

Danke das du uns teilhaben lässt an deiner Langeweile. Was auch immer du damit meinst: "Wenn Unternehmen betroffen sind" denn die sind garantiert betroffen ^^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Juli 2014)

mrpendulum schrieb:


> Erst wenn Unternehmen davon betroffen sind werde ich aktiv an dem Thema teilnehmen.


 Dann buch dir doch mal nen Flug in die USA, pack nen Laptop ein und sage am Zoll, daß du in der Entwicklung bei ner großen deutschen Firma arbeitest (Bereich IT, Maschinenbau, Elektronik, Schiffbau, Autobau, ...) Ich wette die wollen dann mal "kurz" deinen Laptop durchleuchten und bauen dazu die HDD aus - sollte die "zufällig" verschlüsselt sein, werden sie dich nach dem Key fragen. Das kam schon vor und wer sich weigerte, durfte nicht einreisen. Es sind also Firmen betroffen. Die USA nutzen das "Argument" Terrorbekämpfung dazu, alles und jeden auszuspionieren, um in jedem Fall ihre "gottgegebene" Vormachtsstellung weltweit halten zu können.
Wenn ich richtig böse wäre, würde ich behaupten, daß ein Großteil der Gründer der USA ausgewanderte Straftäter und Aussteiger aus Europa waren, die hierzulande nichts mehr erreichen konnten und sich "drüben" halt auf ihre Wumme verlassen konnten. Aber so böse bin ich nicht.


----------



## Gadteman (4. Juli 2014)

Kann doch jeder denken darüber was es will, an sich aber ein gut "in Watte gepacktes"  Wayne interessierts.

Firmen sind definitiv betroffen, die auch schon oft in Medien erwähnte Cyberkriminalität bei dem professionelle Hackergruppen systematisch Wirtschaftsspionage betreiben. Accounddaten bei Ebay geklaut, ist ein immer noch aktuelles Beispiel... ist auch eine Firma. Was noch so alles vor sich geht, bekommen wir ja nicht alles mit. Wenn aber etwas publik gemacht wird, ist eh schon das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen....


----------



## Gast20180620 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: T..browser nutzen - Hallo zur NSA sagen*



Disneyfreund schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch ihr seit bei der NSA nun gelistet da ihr die verbotenden Wörter T... und D.... W... erwähnt oder gesucht habt
> 
> Das ist doch lächerlich, nur wenn ich den Begriff T... eingebe bzw. suche heißt das noch lange nicht , dass ich ein Extrem... bin.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube es nützt recht wenig das alles zu zensieren, allein die Tatsache dass du in diesem Thread schreibst macht dich "kriminell"


----------



## wievieluhr (4. Juli 2014)

Die Sache der Industriespionage setzt der ganzen geschichte die Krone auf. 
Ich bin einfach Schockiert, dass die Bundesregierung ihr Pflicht die Wirtschaft und das *Volk* zu schützen einfach ignoriert.

Da ist es viel lieber sich für den guten alten Blacky zu bücken der sich auch wieder bückt für die Multimillardäre im land der Freiheit (  )


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Dann buch dir doch mal nen Flug in die USA, pack nen Laptop ein und sage am Zoll, daß du in der Entwicklung bei ner großen deutschen Firma arbeitest (Bereich IT, Maschinenbau, Elektronik, Schiffbau, Autobau, ...) Ich wette die wollen dann mal "kurz" deinen Laptop durchleuchten und bauen dazu die HDD aus - sollte die "zufällig" verschlüsselt sein, werden sie dich nach dem Key fragen. Das kam schon vor und wer sich weigerte, durfte nicht einreisen. Es sind also Firmen betroffen. Die USA nutzen das "Argument" Terrorbekämpfung dazu, alles und jeden auszuspionieren, um in jedem Fall ihre "gottgegebene" Vormachtsstellung weltweit halten zu können.
> Wenn ich richtig böse wäre, würde ich behaupten, daß ein Großteil der Gründer der USA ausgewanderte Straftäter und Aussteiger aus Europa waren, die hierzulande nichts mehr erreichen konnten und sich "drüben" halt auf ihre Wumme verlassen konnten. Aber so böse bin ich nicht.



Ist doch in Australien als ehemalige Gefängnisinsel genauso. Die Amis versuchen sich ja auch massiv gegen Einwanderung zu schützen, obwohl sie selbst erst von ein paar huntert Jahren eingereist sind.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Da ist es viel lieber sich für den guten alten Blacky zu bücken der sich auch wieder bückt für die Multimillardäre im land der Freiheit (  )


 
OT: Laß mal meinen Lieblings-STO hier raus (dessen Spitzname war Blacky)

Aber die Aussage an sich ist richtig. Geld regiert die Welt - besonders in den USA. Wenn ich daran denke, wie Obama gefeiert wurde, als er seinen Wahlkampf began. Und jetzt ist er in meinen Augen einfach nur einer der (un-) mächtigsten Versager der Welt.


----------



## wievieluhr (4. Juli 2014)

Hab gerade nen Artikel geschickt bekommen aus der SZ_4.7.2014

Verfassungsschutz warnt dutsche Unternehmen vor wachsender Gefahr durch Cyberspionage....


Spoiler



Berlin – Die Spione leisteten ganze Arbeit:
Die undichte Stelle im Unternehmen hatten
sie schnell gefunden – ein frustrierter
Ingenieur war bereit, das Geheimnis der
Windanlagen eines österreichischen Ökostromunternehmens
auszupacken. Fast
zwei Millionen Euro sollten aus China dafür
an die Führungskraft fließen. „Das Unternehmenwurde
so regelrecht ausgeplündert“,
sagt Hans-Georg Maaßen, Präsident
des Bundesamtes für Verfassungsschutz
(BfV).Folge: Alle Beschäftigten verloren ihren
Job, die Firma ist inzwischen pleite.
„Der Fall zeigt,was undichte Stellen für ein
Unternehmen bedeuten können“, warnt
Maaßen.
Sicherheitsbehörden sind angesichts
immer neuer Erkenntnisse über Geheimdienstaktivitäten
in Europa alarmiert. Besonders
Deutschlandwerde verstärkt zum
Ziel von Spionage,warnte Maaßen am Donnerstag
bei einer Sicherheitstagung von
Verfassungsschutzundder Arbeitsgemeinschaft
für die Sicherheit der Wirtschaft
(ASW) in Berlin. ImZentrum stünden nicht
nur die Außen-,Wirtschafts- oder Finanzpolitik
der Bundesregierung. Auch Unternehmen
rückten immer häufiger ins Visier
ausländischer Dienste.
Der Schaden durch gezieltes Ausspionieren
ist immens. Der Bundesverband der
Deutschen Industrie (BDI) taxiert die Folgen
der Attacken auf 40 Milliarden Euro
pro Jahr. Auch deshalb rüsten die Behörden
auf. „Wirtschaftsschutz und die Abwehr
digitaler Spionage werden derzeit zu
den zentralen Themen der Sicherheitsbehörden“,
sagt BfV-Chef Maßen. Das Bundesamt
für Verfassungsschutz habe deshalb
eine eigenständige Arbeitseinheit
„zurAufklärung nachrichtendienstlich gesteuerter
Elektronischer Angriffe auf die
Wirtschaft eingerichtet“.
Was die Spezialisten herausfanden, ist
für Unternehmen wie Politik höchst beunruhigend:
Sie hätten Erkenntnisse gewonnen,
dass auch kritische Infrastrukturen in
Europa im Fokus von Cyberangriffen stehen,
heißt es aus der Behörde. „Das bereitet
uns große Sorgen“, räumt Maaßen ein.
Zur kritischen Infrastruktur zählen etwa
die Energie-, Finanz-, Transportbranche
oder auch das Gesundheitswesen. „Wir
müssen daher auch auf EU-Ebene im Wirtschaftsschutz
noch stärker zusammenarbeiten“,
sagt Maaßen und fordert auch
deutsche Unternehmen dazu auf, Spionage-
Verdachtsfälle konsequenter an die Behörden
zu melden: „Wir brauchen eine enge
Zusammenarbeit, um denWirtschaftsstandort
Deutschland zu schützen.“
Besorgt verfolgt die Spionageabwehr
vor allem Aktivitäten der Geheimdienste
Russlands und Chinas. So verfüge die chinesische Armee über 200000 Nachrichtendienstler,
von denen ein Teil mit gesetzlichem
Auftrag Wirtschaftsspionage betreibe.
„Wir haben es mit starken Gegenübern
zu tun“, sagt ein Abwehr-Experte des Verfassungsschutzes.
Die Angriffe werden
nach Erkenntnissen der Behörden oft
höchst präzise durchgeführt, Zielpersonen
in Unternehmen identifiziert und dann etwa
mit moderner Technik wie gefälschten
Emails oder winzigen Sendern an Computern
abgeschöpft. „Da sind Profis am
Werk“, warnen Verfassungsschützer.
Erst vor wenigen Wochenwar das Deutsche
Luft- und Raumfahrtzentrum in Köln
Opfer einer massiven Spionageattacke geworden.
Computer waren mit Schadprogrammen
und Spähsoftware infiziert. Neu
ander aktuellen Spionagewelle sind für Behörden
die langfristige Planung und die
Zielgenauigkeit der Attacken. In einigen
Rechnern entdeckten IT-Spezialisten nur
noch ihre flüchtige Spur: Siewaren so programmiert,
dass sie sich selbst zerstören.
Neu ist für die deutsche Spionageabwehr
auch, dass es ausländischen Geheimdiensten
im Kampf um internationale
Märkte nichtmehrnurdarumgeht, die beste
Technik an Land zu ziehen. Der Verfassungsschutz
fürchtet inzwischen auch den
Einsatz von gezielter Desinformation und
Sabotage, um Konkurrenten zu schaden.
Man beobachte etwa, dass der russische
Geheimdienst gezielt mit solchen Mitteln
arbeite, hieß es am Donnerstag. „Stellen
Sie sich vor, ein deutsches Unternehmen
würde wegen Kinderarbeit und dergleichen
mehr diskreditiert“, warnte Verfassungsschutzchef Maaßen.
Auch die Manipulation
der Produktionetwa inderAutoindustrie
könne für Hersteller fatale Konsequenzen
haben.
Die Mahnung der Sicherheitsbehörden
folgt nur eine Woche nacheinemaufsehenerregenden
Schritt der Bundesregierung.
Sie hatte angekündigt, in Folge der NSA Enthüllungen
Verträge mit dem größten
US-Telekomkonzern Verizon aufzulösen –
offenbar aus Sorge, sie könne über Verizon
ein leichteres Ziel von Spionage-Attacken
des US-Geheimdiensteswerden. Auch Unternehmen
sollten sich jetzt verstärkt über
ihre IT-Infrastruktur Gedanken machen,
warnt BfV-Präsident Maaßen. „Es geht
nicht darum, alles zu schützen – aber das
wichtigste.“
Undercover
Der Verfassungsschutz warnt deutsche Unternehmen vor der wachsenden Gefahr durch Spionage und
Sabotage internationaler Geheimdienste und fürchtet Cyberangriffe auf kritische Infrastruktur
Netz der Probleme: Behörden warnen vor gezielten Attacken auf die deutsche Infrastruktur. FOTO: DPA



is aus der PDF kopiert als sorry wegen Formatierung

naja .... ermittlungen gibts ja zum Glück nciht wie gesagt


----------



## DarkScorpion (4. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wenn solche Sachen ans Licht kommen, dass die meisten Deutschen immernoch ein Kreuzchen bei der Union in die Wahlurne schmeißen. Am Stammtisch wird rumgejammert, dass sich nichts ändert....
> Aber die Merkel wähl ich trotzdem die is mir so sympatisch.
> Mit ihrer wahnsinnig tollen Argumentationsfähigkeiten z.B. in Diskussionen über Adoptionsrecht von Homosexuellen, oder ihre Fundierten Argumente zur Cannabisdebatte: na ein Bier beim Essen ist ok aber Cannabis, nein Undenkbar. Dazu kommt ihr klare Linie in der Politik .... raus aus Atomkraft.... ach lieber nicht .... ach kom Ja raus.... aber erst in zich Jahren. Ja erneuerbare Energien ... top machen wir mit. Oh das wird ja Teuer ab zurück zum Öl .... Guck mal Fracking Toll
> 80% meines Volkes ist gegen Genmanitpulierte Nahrungsmittel die insektizide gegen einen Schädling produzieren den es in Deutschland garnicht gibt? Genmais ist nciht Krebserregend nein .... haben wir doch getestet 3 Monate passiert Ratten nichts, erst im Vierten ist doch super die Richlinie sagt 3 Monate also absolut ungefährlich
> ...



Dies ist kein Problem einer Partei. Alle Parteien, egal ob SPD, CDU, Grüne, FDP, Piraten usw. werden diesen Kurs weiterfahren da gerade solche sachen von den Ministerien und Geheimdiensten ausgehandelt werden. Und diese wechseln nicht so schnell bei einem Regierungswechsel. Dazu kommt noch Lobbyarbeit und so weiter.

Merke: Wer einmal an der Macht ist, tut alles um auch an dieser zu bleiben.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. Juli 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wenn solche Sachen ans Licht kommen, dass die meisten Deutschen immernoch ein Kreuzchen bei der Union in die Wahlurne schmeißen. Am Stammtisch wird rumgejammert, dass sich nichts ändert....
> Aber die Merkel wähl ich trotzdem die is mir so sympatisch.
> Mit ihrer wahnsinnig tollen Argumentationsfähigkeiten z.B. in Diskussionen über Adoptionsrecht von Homosexuellen, oder ihre Fundierten Argumente zur Cannabisdebatte: na ein Bier beim Essen ist ok aber Cannabis, nein Undenkbar. Dazu kommt ihr klare Linie in der Politik .... raus aus Atomkraft.... ach lieber nicht .... ach kom Ja raus.... aber erst in zich Jahren. Ja erneuerbare Energien ... top machen wir mit. Oh das wird ja Teuer ab zurück zum Öl .... Guck mal Fracking Toll
> 80% meines Volkes ist gegen Genmanitpulierte Nahrungsmittel die insektizide gegen einen Schädling produzieren den es in Deutschland garnicht gibt? Genmais ist nciht Krebserregend nein .... haben wir doch getestet 3 Monate passiert Ratten nichts, erst im Vierten ist doch super die Richlinie sagt 3 Monate also absolut ungefährlich
> ...



]Ich verstehe nicht, wenn solche Sachen ans Licht kommen, dass die  meisten Deutschen immernoch ein Kreuzchen bei der Union in die Wahlurne  schmeißen. Am Stammtisch wird rumgejammert, dass sich nichts ändert....
Aber die Merkel wähl ich trotzdem die is mir so sympatisch



wahre worte


----------



## Disneyfreund (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: T..browser nutzen - Hallo zur NSA sagen*

Eins frage ich mich bei dieser ganzen Datengeschichte.
Warum nutzen die den nicht diese Überwachung dafür, um die Spammer und Betrüger mit Mahnung XYZ usw zu kriegen?
Das wäre wenigstes sinnvoll.




FTTH schrieb:


> Das ist nichts neues:  https://netzpolitik.org/2012/377-schlusselbegriffe-des-us-heimatschutzministeriums-veroffentlicht/ These Are Supposedly The Words That Make The NSA Think You're A Terrorist | Business Insider  War das ein Moderator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Süße kleine Liste .

Ich glaube das ist wahrscheinlich erst die Spitze des Eisbergs.


----------



## SphinxBased (4. Juli 2014)

hoffendlich tritt dieser nsa bald jemand in ihren amiarsch....wenn nicht tue ich das....
man muß sich doch nicht alles von diesen ami assis gefallen lassen...................


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juli 2014)

Nutzt man Tor ohne gewisse Vorkenntnisse kann es auch sehr schnell ins auge gehen.  Tor versteckt zwar eure IP jedoch kann man diese wenn man Javascript,Flash aktiv hat (flash, java alles BUGGGY, zero day exploid) wenn möglich dooch noch auslesen (Tor hidden service, Bug im Tor Browserbundle). Deswegen immer die standart config des Tor Browser bundle so lassen. Viele Geheimdienste betreiben  Tor (Exid) Notes, man muss von einer Teilkompromitierung des Netzwerkes ausgehen, wenn man nichts verschlüsselt per HTTPS dann kann ein dritter alles in Klartext mitlesen. Auch wenn ich eine Httpsverbindung aufbaue, sollte ich per du wissen welches Zertficat der Sever hat (Certificatpatroll)  Warum? Zu 100% haben geheimdienste Dirtycertficat Autorities, diese schieben dir ein gefaketes Zertfikita unter und man merkt es nicht weil der Browser es als gültig betrachtet. Mittel und Wege es zu unterbinden: Nutzt Addons wie Certificat Patrol und checked immer nach ob das Zertifikat nicht ausgetauscht wurde (Schaut auf die Gültigkeit,Hashe usw ) Es kann auch legetim sein ein Zertificat kurz vor dem Ablauf gegen ein neues auszutauschen, oder wie jetzt bei Heartbleed wo man pauschall sehr sehr viel ausgetauscht hat.    XKeyscore ist das ANALYSETOOL wechles zum "Tracken" von Torverbundungen genutzt wird, selbst wenn man nur nach Keywords in Suchmaschienen sucht Triggert man es aus!! Guter Artikel auf Heise --> XKeyscore analysiert und sabotiert | heise Security  Selbst das was ich hier jetzt schreibe kann der jenige am (EXIT) NODE 1:1 mitlesen weil PCGH kein HTTPS für den Login bereitstellt(Password, session id alles). Wenn man HSTS für das ganze Forum anbieten würde wuhaaa das wäre ja ein Traum nur wirds leider nicht kommen  Ich habs imo aufgegeben dass es hier im Forum zu einer  Änderungen kommt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu behaupten, daß unsere lieben Politiker und Strafverfolgungsbehörden von diesem Artikel möglichst wenig wissen wollen. Immerhin ist die USA ja unser "großer Bruder" und Geschwister tun sich gegenseitig ja nichts böses.


 
Ja, Deutschland ist der ***** der USA und der BND der Wurmfortzsatz der NSA. Und dass es denen nur um ihre sogenannte "Terrorabwehr" geht, glaube ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Da stecken bestimmt auch wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter. Z.B. Google und die NSA, das dürfte sicher ein gutes Geschäft für beide Seiten sein.


----------



## rabe08 (5. Juli 2014)

Mein Meinung zu diesem Thema ist: Wer heute noch nicht auf einer Flugverbotsliste steht, hat in seinem Leben einiges falsch gemacht...


----------



## Xanrel (5. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



Department of Homeland Security (DHS)
Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA)
Coast Guard (USCG)
Customs and Border Protection (CBP)
Border Patrol
Secret Service (USSS)
National Operations Center (NOC)
Homeland Defense
Immigration Customs Enforcement (ICE)
Agent
Task Force
Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)
Fusion Center
Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA)
Secure Border Initiative (SBI)
Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms (ATF)
U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (CIS)
Federal Air Marshal Service (FAMS)
Transportation Security Administration (TSA)
Air Marshal
Federal Aviation Administration (FAA)
National Guard
Red Cross
United Nations (UN)
Assassination
Attack
Domestic security
Drill
Exercise
Cops
Law enforcement
Authorities
Disaster assistance
Disaster management
DNDO (Domestic Nuclear Detection Office)
National preparedness
Mitigation
Prevention
Response
Recovery
Dirty bomb
Domestic nuclear detection
Emergency management
Emergency response
First responder
Homeland security
Maritime domain awareness (MDA)
National preparedness initiative
Militia Shooting
Shots fired
Evacuation
Deaths
Hostage
Explosion (explosive)
Police
Disaster medical assistance team (DMAT)
Organized crime
Gangs
National security
State of emergency
Security
Breach
Threat
Standoff
SWAT
Screening
Lockdown
Bomb (squad or threat)
Crash
Looting
Riot
Emergency
Landing
Pipe bomb
Incident
Facility
Hazmat
Nuclear
Chemical spill
Suspicious package/device
Toxic
National laboratory
Nuclear facility
Nuclear threat
Cloud
Plume
Radiation
Radioactive
Leak
Biological infection (or event)
Chemical
Chemical burn
Biological
Epidemic
Hazardous
Hazardous material incident
Industrial spill
Infection
Powder (white)
Gas
Spillover
Anthrax
Blister agent
Chemical agent
Exposure
Burn
Nerve agent
Ricin
Sarin
North Korea
Outbreak
Contamination
Exposure
Virus
Evacuation
Bacteria
Recall
Ebola
Food Poisoning
Foot and Mouth (FMD)
H5N1
Avian
Flu
Salmonella
Small Pox
Plague
Human to human
Human to Animal
Influenza
Center for Disease Control (CDC)
Drug Administration (FDA)
Public Health
Toxic Agro
Terror Tuberculosis (TB)
Agriculture
Listeria
Symptoms
Mutation
Resistant
Antiviral
Wave
Pandemic
Infection
Water/air borne
Sick
Swine
Pork
Strain
Quarantine
H1N1
Vaccine
Tamiflu
Norvo Virus
Epidemic
World Health Organization (WHO) (and components)
Viral Hemorrhagic Fever
E. Coli
Infrastructure security
Airport
CIKR (Critical Infrastructure & Key Resources)
AMTRAK
Collapse
Computer infrastructure
Communications infrastructure
Telecommunications
Critical infrastructure
National infrastructure
Metro
WMATA
Airplane (and derivatives)
Chemical fire
Subway
BART
MARTA
Port Authority
NBIC (National Biosurveillance Integration Center)
Transportation security
Grid
Power
Smart
Body scanner
Electric
Failure or outage
Black out
Brown out
Port
Dock
Bridge
Cancelled
Delays
Service disruption
Power lines
Drug cartel
Violence
Gang
Drug
Narcotics
Cocaine
Marijuana
Heroin
Border
Mexico
Cartel
Southwest
Juarez
Sinaloa
Tijuana
Torreon
Yuma
Tucson
Decapitated
U.S. Consulate
Consular
El Paso
Fort Hancock
San Diego
Ciudad Juarez
Nogales
Sonora
Colombia
Mara salvatrucha
MS13 or MS-13
Drug war
Mexican army
Methamphetamine
Cartel de Golfo
Gulf Cartel
La Familia
Reynosa
Nuevo Leon
Narcos
Narco banners (Spanish equivalents)
Los Zetas
Shootout
Execution
Gunfight
Trafficking
Kidnap
Calderon
Reyosa
Bust
Tamaulipas
Meth Lab
Drug trade
Illegal immigrants
Smuggling (smugglers)
Matamoros
Michoacana
Guzman
Arellano-Felix
Beltran-Leyva
Barrio Azteca
Artistic Assassins
Mexicles
New Federation
Terrorism
Al Qaeda (all spellings)
Terror
Attack
Iraq
Afghanistan
Iran
Pakistan
Agro
Environmental terrorist
Eco terrorism
Conventional weapon
Target
Weapons grade
Dirty bomb
Enriched
Nuclear
Chemical weapon
Biological weapon
Ammonium nitrate
Improvised explosive device
IED (Improvised Explosive Device)
Abu Sayyaf
Hamas
FARC (Armed Revolutionary Forces Colombia)
IRA (Irish Republican Army)
ETA (Euskadi ta Askatasuna)
Basque Separatists
Hezbollah
Tamil Tigers
PLF (Palestine Liberation Front)
PLO (Palestine Liberation Organization
Car bomb
Jihad
Taliban
Weapons cache
Suicide bomber
Suicide attack
Suspicious substance
AQAP (AL Qaeda Arabian Peninsula)
AQIM (Al Qaeda in the Islamic Maghreb)
TTP (Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan)
Yemen
Pirates
Extremism
Somalia
Nigeria
Radicals
Al-Shabaab
Home grown
Plot
Nationalist
Recruitment
Fundamentalism
Islamist
Emergency
Hurricane
Tornado
Twister
Tsunami
Earthquake
Tremor
Flood
Storm
Crest
Temblor
Extreme weather
Forest fire
Brush fire
Ice
Stranded/Stuck
Help
Hail
Wildfire
Tsunami Warning Center
Magnitude
Avalanche
Typhoon
Shelter-in-place
Disaster
Snow
Blizzard
Sleet
Mud slide or Mudslide
Erosion
Power outage
Brown out
Warning
Watch
Lightening
Aid
Relief
Closure
Interstate
Burst
Emergency Broadcast System
Cyber security
Botnet
DDOS (dedicated denial of service)
Denial of service
Malware
Virus
Trojan
Keylogger
Cyber Command
2600
Spammer
Phishing
Rootkit
Phreaking
Cain and abel
Brute forcing
Mysql injection
Cyber attack
Cyber terror
Hacker
China
Conficker
Worm
Scammers
Social media



HALLO NSA!!!! <3<3


----------



## informatrixx (5. Juli 2014)

hey: pschtt 
wisst ihr, wie ihr die NSA komplett veräppeln könnt 

ladet euch das Addon "TrackMeNot" für euren Browser runter,

aber bitte nicht weitersagen,  <3


----------



## Xanrel (6. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> hey: pschtt
> wisst ihr, wie ihr die NSA komplett veräppeln könnt
> 
> ladet euch das Addon "TrackMeNot" für euren Browser runter,
> ...


 
War das nicht DoNotTrackMe?^^


----------



## informatrixx (6. Juli 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> War das nicht DoNotTrackMe?^^


Ähm, nein <3,

DoNotTrackMe verhindert, dass "Cookies" gespeichert werden.

TrackMeNot vera...t die Suchmaschinen,
dass die Flitzpiepen von der NSA es schwieriger haben,
wenn man nach Tor, Tails oder Whonix sucht


----------



## -Ultima- (6. Juli 2014)

@*informatrixx*

Dann gehen von dir Anfragen aus, mit begriffen wie Vergewaltigung, Bombe usw...  



Spoiler






> There are only *1,673 search terms* in the program's dictionary.
> Three, some of the program's searches are worse than yours.  The dictionary includes:HIV, *atomic*, *bomb*, bible, bibles, bombing, bombs, boxes,  choke, choked, chokes, choking, chain, crackers, empire, evil, erotics,  erotices, fingers, knobs, kicking, harier, hamster, hairs, legal,  letterbomb, letterbombs, mailbomb, mailbombing, mailbombs, rapes,  raping, *rape*, raper, rapist, virgin, warez, warezes, whack, whacked,  whacker, whacking, whackers, whacks, pistols​*Does anyone reall think that searches on "erotic rape," "mailbombing  bibles," and "choking virgins" will make their legitimate searches less  noteworthy?*  -Schneider






Keine Ahnung wie es Heute aussieht...


----------



## informatrixx (6. Juli 2014)

wurde seit damals ständig verbessert 

Da gibts noch Infos dazu:


Spoiler



http://cs.nyu.edu/trackmenot/



das beste steht bei "How It Works"


----------



## xSauklauex (6. Juli 2014)

Da die NSA ja mit ließt fordere Ich Obama, Keith B. Alexander,Michael Rogers zu einem MMA Cage Fight auf. 

Mal sehen ob sie uns danach noch immer abhören möchten

Ne mal im Ernst, Merkel ist echt Peinlich.

Merkel ist ein Hund und Obama geht mir ihr Gassi.


----------



## eRaTitan (6. Juli 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Da die NSA ja mit ließt fordere Ich Obama, Keith B. Alexander,Michael Rogers zu einem MMA Cage Fight auf.
> 
> Mal sehen ob sie uns danach noch immer abhören möchten
> 
> ...


 
Pass auf was du sagst, ich hab gehört es verschwinden user von hier.


----------



## MfDoom (6. Juli 2014)

Mustafa, ein alter Araber, lebt seit mehr als 40 Jahren in Chicago.  Eines Tages kommt er auf die Idee, dass er in seinem Garten Kartoffeln  pflanzen möchte. Da er alleine ist, alt ud schwach, schreibt er seinem  Sohn, der in Paris studiert eine Email…
 “Mein lieber Ahmed, ich bin sehr traurig. Ich schaffe es nicht mehr,  in meinem Garten Kartoffeln zu pflanzen. Wärst Du hier, könntest Du mir  helfen den Garten umzugraben. Dein Vater.”
 Wenig später erhält der alte Mann eine Antwort seines Sohnes: 
 “Lieber Vater, bitte rühre auf keinen Fall irgendetwas im Garten an.  Dort habe ich nämlich ‘das Ding’ versteckt. Dein Sohn Ahmed.”
 Keine halbe Stunde später umstellen Spezialeinheiten von FBI und CIA das Haus des alten Mannes.
 Sie stellen alles auf den Kopf, graben im Garten, suchen jeden Millimeter ab, finden aber nichts. 
 Enttäuscht ziehen sie wieder ab.
 Am nächsten Tag erhält der alte Mann noch eine E-Mail von seinem Sohn:
 “Lieber Vater, ich nehme an, dass der Garten jetzt komplett  umgegraben ist und dass Du die Kartoffeln pflanzen kannst. Mehr konnte  ich nicht für Dich tun. In Liebe, Ahmed”


----------



## xSauklauex (6. Juli 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Pass auf was du sagst, ich hab gehört es verschwinden user von hier.


 
Oh 

Da pass ich lieber auf, bevor ich auch in das Amerikanische Tierheim komme wo auch die Merkel ist.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> hey: pschtt
> wisst ihr, wie ihr die NSA komplett veräppeln könnt
> 
> ladet euch das Addon "TrackMeNot" für euren Browser runter,
> ...


 
 TrackMeNot unterbindet vielleicht wie Ghostery oder Disconnect zusätzlichen code der eine Webpage mit Tracking scripts vollmüllt. Per se cookies sperren ist sehr ungeschickt, da viele Logins darauf beruhen, wo soll denn dann der session ID hin?   Man kann nur es ihnen erschweren, wenn Sie wirklich dich als "Target" priority number one betrachten, dann schaut es schlecht aus  Tails bietet sich da schon sehr gut dazu an, da die working partition immer quasi bei jeden start neu ist, kann man das System nicht so leicht kompromentieren. Die Daten werden wenn gewünscht in einen Kryptokontainer abgelegt. Einziger möglicher Schwachpunkt ist, dass Tails noch auf Truecrypt setzt. Viele meine es ist nicht mehr sicher und nach der Entwicklungseinstellung quasi obsolent, nur imo gibts nicht besseres. Die ganzen Audits haben keine gravierenden Schwächen zu Tage gefördert.  

Nützliche Addons: Adblock Edge,Certificat Patrol,Disconnect, HttpsEverywhere,NoScript ,Self-Destructing Cookies

Nutzt einen Passwordmanager euer Wahl, wichtig er sollte Opensource sein, und nutzt ein Keyfile!  
Für diejenigen denen es noch zu UNSAFE ist: schaut euch I2p an, Mehr KRYPTO GEHT NICHT  
https://geti2p.net/en/ 
Greets Razzor


----------



## informatrixx (6. Juli 2014)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Man kann nur es ihnen erschweren, ...
> dann schaut es schlecht aus


 
genau 

Die Futzis nutzen ja anscheinend PREFIDs,
von denen aus Suchanfragen ein Personenprofil geklaut wird.
Damit geht man in einer großen Datenwolke unter.

Ansonsten vielleicht noch nützliche Addons: ipFlood


----------



## eRaTitan (6. Juli 2014)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Nützliche Addons: Adblock Edge,Certificat Patrol,Disconnect, HttpsEverywhere,NoScript ,Self-Destructing Cookies
> 
> Nutzt einen Passwordmanager euer Wahl, wichtig er sollte Opensource sein, und nutzt ein Keyfile!
> Für diejenigen denen es noch zu UNSAFE ist: schaut euch I2p an, Mehr KRYPTO GEHT NICHT
> ...




Was machen diese ganzen Tools?  Bitte um Erklärung. Hört sich nützlich an.


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Was machen diese ganzen Tools?  Bitte um Erklärung. Hört sich nützlich an.


 
Nützliche Addons: Adblock Edge,Certificat Patrol,Disconnect, HttpsEverywhere,NoScript ,Self-Destructing Cookies

Adblock Edge: Wie der Normale Adblock nur ist er opensource und nicht wie Adblockplus mit den Button "nichtaufdringliche Werbung" zulassen
Certificat Patrol: Es speichert alles Certifikate ab die man immer bei Https Verbindungen normal nie sieht, kommt es jetzt zu einen Wechsel kann man schon mal nachschauen warum, sowas ist immer strange. Bei manchen großen betreibern wie Twitter,Facebook werden manchmal andere Serverroutings genutzt das kann dann manchmal zu anderen Certificates führen, das selbe bei Googel. 
Disconnect: Selbes Prinzip wie Ghostery nur ist es auch wiederum Opensource und hat nicht eine Option dass man seine Analystedaten "Anonym" an Ghostery abgibt, die wiederum an Werbenetzwerke verkauft werden^^
HttpsEverywhere: Wenn der Server https anbietet wird es quasi "ENFORCED" mittels einer art Blacklist (HSTS)
NoScript: Wie der Name schon sagt es blocket alles Arten von Scripts (Benötigt eine Einarbeitungszeit weil 99% der Webpages einfach nicht ohne scripts funktinieren)
Self-Destructing Cookies: Cookies werden nach einer gewissen Zeit gelöscht.....



informatrixx schrieb:


> genau
> 
> Die Futzis nutzen ja anscheinend PREFIDs,
> von denen aus Suchanfragen ein Personenprofil geklaut wird.
> ...



Es rennt über "ANONYME" Proxies, wenn es loggs gibt dann ist der Proxy nicht mehr anonym. Weiters weiß man nicht wie der handshake abläuft, alles sehr unsicher.....
Selbst ein VPN ist immer mit vorsicht zu genießen, der Betreiber hat die Macht über die LOGGGGGGGGGS


----------



## eRaTitan (6. Juli 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung.


----------



## rhyn2012 (6. Juli 2014)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit der NSA Überwachung in Russland aus ??



gute Frage


----------



## Da_Vid (6. Juli 2014)

Als ob irgendein Tool, Programme, Browser, Proxy ect . die NSA daran hindern würde irgendwelche Daten zu sammeln. Brauchen sie halt 2 Sekunden länger. Mich würds ja gar nicht wundern wenn diese ganzen Tools ect. nicht von Hackern/Mitarbeitern der NSA selbst kommen. Würd auf jeden Fall besser in dieses Verschwörungsschema passen. Den Leuten die Illusion von Sicherheit in ihrem Tun geben und ein paar Werkzeuge verbreiten dass sie glauben sie würden es der NSA schwer machen ^^ Ich würds zumindest so machen XD


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2014)

TOR ist wirklich langsam weil es eben durch so viele Server muss, da muss schon etwas anderes her.

Was aber bei mir zu Hause passiert und auf meinem PC,Smartphone und Konsolen geht nur MICH etwas an und sonst niemandem! Ausser ich gebe es freiwillig preis, da bin ich dann aber auch selber Schuld. 

Wenn man im Netz unsichtbar sein will, dann muss man ... gar nicht ins Netz gehen.
100% Anonymisieren geht nicht wirklich, sonst würden wir das alle schon längst machen, auch Tails hilft nicht. 

Auf der Webseite von Tails steht, das es nur die ganzen Internetverbindungen über TOR leitet und keine Daten auf dem PC speichert, aber das ist keine 100% Sicherheit, die wird es wohl nie geben. 

EDIT: Noch etwas zu Russland, ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst das die Russen einfach mal so die Amis angreifen oder? 
Die könnten damit einen (Cyber-)Krieg provozieren und ihre Landsleute gefährden, was würde mit der Wirtschaft passieren wenn das Internet nur 1min in den USA nicht laufen würde? 
Ich will den Finanziellen Schaden gar nicht wissen, der wäre so gigantisch das würde die ganze Welt spüren.


----------



## Disneyfreund (7. Juli 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Mustafa, ein alter Araber, lebt seit mehr als 40 Jahren in Chicago.  Eines Tages kommt er auf die Idee, dass er in seinem Garten Kartoffeln  pflanzen möchte. Da er alleine ist, alt ud schwach, schreibt er seinem  Sohn, der in Paris studiert eine Email…
> “Mein lieber Ahmed, ich bin sehr traurig. Ich schaffe es nicht mehr,  in meinem Garten Kartoffeln zu pflanzen. Wärst Du hier, könntest Du mir  helfen den Garten umzugraben. Dein Vater.”
> Wenig später erhält der alte Mann eine Antwort seines Sohnes:
> “Lieber Vater, bitte rühre auf keinen Fall irgendetwas im Garten an.  Dort habe ich nämlich ‘das Ding’ versteckt. Dein Sohn Ahmed.”
> ...




Der ist echt gut .

Das bringt einen auf die eine oder andere Idee.


----------



## Helper03 (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn man Wirklich Anonym sein wollen. Dann sollten wir lieber wieder in der Steinzeit wohnen!


----------



## Xanrel (7. Juli 2014)

Helper03 schrieb:


> Wenn man Wirklich Anonym sein wollen. Dann sollten wir lieber wieder in der Steinzeit wohnen!


 
Und wie soll ich dann zocken?!?!


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich dann zocken?!?!


 
Die haben sich früher mit Steinen, Stöcken und Wandmalereien beschäftigt, also hast du etwas zu tun.

Auch wenn ich dir Recht geben muss, mit Steinen und Stöcken spielen ist nicht so interessant.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. Juli 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich dann zocken?!?!


 Hmm. Ich kann mich ganz dumpf an Spiele erinnern, die keine Internetverbindung brauchten, um Spaß zu machen.


----------



## Xanrel (7. Juli 2014)

Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich kann mich ganz dumpf an Spiele erinnern, die keine Internetverbindung brauchten, um Spaß zu machen.


 
AHA! Kennst du auch Spiele, die kein' Strom brauchen?!


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> AHA! Kennst du auch Spiele, die kein' Strom brauchen?!


 
Klar gibt es die, Stein-Weitwurf  Strom wirst du dafür nicht brauchen und es gibt niemand der dich überwacht. ;9 
Toll oder?


----------



## Da_Vid (7. Juli 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> AHA! Kennst du auch Spiele, die kein' Strom brauchen?!


 
Jede Art von Brettspiel (auch Gesellschaftsspiele genannt). Selbst Angry Birds gibts ja auch in Analoger Version  Und wennste keinen Strom für Licht hast dann gabs mal sowas das hat sich Kerzen genannt (ich empfehle Teelichter)


----------



## Xanrel (7. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Klar gibt es die, Stein-Weitwurf  Strom wirst du dafür nicht brauchen und es gibt niemand der dich überwacht. ;9
> Toll oder?


 


Da_Vid schrieb:


> Jede Art von Brettspiel (auch Gesellschaftsspiele genannt). Selbst Angry Birds gibts ja auch in Analoger Version  Und wennste keinen Strom für Licht hast dann gabs mal sowas das hat sich Kerzen genannt (ich empfehle Teelichter)



Ich weiß dass es Spiele gibt die ohne Strom funktionieren 
Meine Antwort war auf 


Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich kann mich ganz dumpf an Spiele erinnern, die keine Internetverbindung brauchten, um Spaß zu machen.


 bezogen.

Er geht darauf ein, dass es früher Computerspiele gab, die keinen Onlinemodus haben / heutige Singleplayerspiele ohne Onlinezwang im Sinne von Steam/... z.B. von gog.com

Und ich antworte indem ich klar mache, dass ich in der Steinzeit, ohne Strom, gar nicht am PC zocken kann


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Und ich antworte indem ich klar mache, dass ich in der Steinzeit, ohne Strom, gar nicht am PC zocken kann


 
Das wissen wir doch schon lange, ich wollte dich nur ein bisschen veralbern, war nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Xanrel (7. Juli 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das wissen wir doch schon lange, ich wollte dich nur ein bisschen veralbern, war nicht böse gemeint.


 
Dann is ja gut


----------



## tigra456 (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich finds auch beschissen von denen... Zumal man sagen muss, dass Sie primär nur auf ihre eigenen Vorteile achten und nicht um die Sicherheit aller besorgt sind.
Aber trotzdem gilt zur Internetproblematik zu sagen, dass es meiner Meinung nach ist so wie mit vielen Dingen.

Man gibt den Menschen einen technischen Vortschritt, weil man allen etwas gutes tun will, und es dauert nicht lange bis der Mensch anfängt seine Freiheit zu missbrauchen

Internet - Ki-pornos, T....Chats....,T-pläne... etc etc...

Zusatzbeispiel

Automobil---Geschwinigkeitsvertöße---Verkehrsunfälle--Unfalltote ---> Bußgeldkatalog + Verkehrsregeln

Ich glaube das ist irgendwo die Natur des Menschen....
Daher halte ich legale oder nicht legale Geheimkontrolle für gut.

Aber im Moment ist es halt einfach so, dass Deutschland dene auf die Finger klopfen muss und sagt "he Freund, so gehts aber nicht"
Also die Regierungen gegenseitig muss echt nicht sein, da ist ne Grenze überschritten...

Gruß


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. Juli 2014)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Daher halte ich legale oder nicht legale Geheimkontrolle für gut.


Kannst du mir dann bitte auch noch eine Kopie deiner Logins und Pw zukommen lassen?
Als Krönchen deine Mails incl. Anhänge per Rar/Zip.
(Müsste meine Kaffeepause nicht unterbrechen. Wäre dir sehr verbunden.)

Ps.: Bitte noch den Anhang meiner Mail öffnen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Grüsse, dein zugeteilter Analyst


----------



## Festplatte (17. Juli 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Onlinezwang im Sinne von Steam



 Internet brauchst du einmal um das Spiel bei Steam zu aktivieren und danach nie wieder. So als "Onlinezwang" würde ich das nicht betiteln.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (19. Juli 2014)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir dann bitte auch noch eine Kopie deiner Logins und Pw zukommen lassen?
> Als Krönchen deine Mails incl. Anhänge per Rar/Zip.
> (Müsste meine Kaffeepause nicht unterbrechen. Wäre dir sehr verbunden.)
> 
> ...



Seit dem Artikel (thx) nutze ich auch die Enigmabox. 
Höchstens für große Downloads geh ich mittlerweile mit nem Passthrough auf die Server. Der Rest läuft bestens und bin unter dem "Radar".
Damit bekommen NSA/MI6/KGB&Co. nen Ar...tritt von mir.
THX Fleischi.


----------



## eRaTitan (19. Juli 2014)

LordVoldemoord schrieb:


> Seit dem Artikel (thx) nutze ich auch die Enigmabox.
> Höchstens für große Downloads geh ich mittlerweile mit nem Passthrough auf die Server. Der Rest läuft bestens und bin unter dem "Radar".
> Damit bekommen NSA/MI6/KGB&Co. nen Ar...tritt von mir.
> THX Fleischi.




Was macht die den so tolles?


----------



## razzor1984 (20. Juli 2014)

Ein quais, Hardware VPN. Bei einem Software VPN wird ein Virtueller Netzwerkadapter eingeführt und jeglicher Netzwerktraffic darüber verschickt. Nicht alle VPN Dienstleister gewähren eine End to End verschlüsselung.  Der große Unterschied ist dass, man eine Hardwarbox/(micro PC) zwischen Modem und Pc hängt, alle Verbidnungsdaten werden Verschlüsselt  (Auf der webpage wird von Private/Public key gesprochen) ich nehme an, dass es ein PGP verfahren ist. Die Ausgangsserver stehen in verschiedenen Ländern Frankreich, glaube auch etwas von der Schweiz gelesen zu haben.(Andere Länder auch)  Ein Vorteil ist das die Software Opensource ist. Aber wie immer die IP Adresse kann man nicht wegzaubern, diese muss bei der Athentifizierung ja auch der VPN Dienstleister Abfragen(Macadresse wird sicher auch übergeben). Nach ausen hin bekommt man zwar eine andere IP, nur intern im Netzwerk kann man nichts facken. Gibt es loggs ?  Haben zwei Teilnehmer die Box, dann bewegt man sich quasi in einem eigenen Privaten Netzwerk, da ist die VOIP Telefonie sicher schon um einigeres sicherer. Ich seh hier ein paar Parallen zum Darknet wie I2P,Freenet  Der Einzige Punkt der es für mich imo untinteressant macht, der Preis ! Die Box Kostet 283 Euro Nutzung des VPN servic 97 euro für ein Jahr.  Man kann sich zwar die Box auch selber zusammen bauen, grundplatine alix2d13 und dazu enigmabox-openwrt, nur die Kosten des VPN servic, die muss man dann auch noch stemmen.  Vergessen darf man nie, auch wenn man verschlüsselt wie wird der Kontenet verschlüsselt? Wenn möglich immer END TO END, dabei kann auch der Transportweg kompromentiert werden  (Die e-mail ist da ein klsssiker, sowas von plain .....) 

Das Paradebeispiel ist die Email.
Seite anbeginn versendet man diese unverschlüsselt.
Dabei gibt man neben den Kontent auch seine IP preis.

Grüße Razzor


----------

